# Found 2 Baby Pigeons - How to Feed & How Old?



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

We found 2 baby pigeons yesterday. How old do they look based on this pictures (I took a picture of only 1 of them)? I have looked at several web sites about how to feed them. Problem is, they won't open up to allow me to give them food. They are still very energetic. I want to get some food in them ASAP. When I couldn't get them to open up to give the food with a syringe, I put a glob on a spoon and held it in front of them. They nibbled at it a couple of times, but I know they didn't get much down.

http://pigeonsh4.shutterfly.com/

Move down from the top of the page and you'll see the pigeon.

Thank you


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have only done a quick scan of some of the other posts, but have not yet seen anything about how to get the pigeon to open its mouth. Perhaps I'm being too gentle. I just don't want to harm them by trying to open the mouth. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

They look too small to be pigeons, from their colouring I would guess Mourning Doves
Are you absolutely sure there was no parents nearby watching them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree, they look more like doves.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can buy Kay-T Exact Baby Bird Formula,and cut the end off of a syringe and cover the end of the syringe with a self sticking bandage, or a balloon, into which you have cut a small slit for him to get his beak into. Pigeons and doves go into their parents mouths to be fed. They don't gape like most birds. So they won't just sit there with their mouths open like say a starling would. A small pet feeding bottle can be used for this too. Here's a video that may help.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY3U2lKU&feature=fvwrel


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Quazar said:


> They look too small to be pigeons, from their colouring I would guess Mourning Doves
> Are you absolutely sure there was no parents nearby watching them?


I guess I couldn't say I'm positive, but we waited most of a day and never saw a parent bird. As night approached I was concerned they would get too cold or eaten by one of the neighborhood cats.

I know this is a pigeon forum, but can you/anyone offer any suggestions for doves (assuming they're doves). They're both very energetic right now. I don't want to miss an opportunity to feed them while they are so energetic.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Doves, for sure. They seem to be older maybe 2 weeks? They probably are already weaned maybe. Get a grain mix for the doves and put it in a bowl in front of them. And also hand feed them. Defrost a bag of peas/corn. Don't feed the doves too many peas as the peas have a high protien. Make a balanced diet between both. Gently open the birds mouth and put one in. The bird should automaticly swallow it. Do it slow 1 at a time give it a few minutes/secs. to swallow. Feed until the crop is about 3/4 full. Don't feed it too much, you can tell by feeling the crop. If the crop is hard you fed it too much. If the crop is sqishy, you did good. The birds should be curious about the bowl and will look at it. When the birds start to eat the seeds, you continue to hand feed but not as much. The birds wil soon perfer the seeds and you can stop handfeeding.
Kaytee-exact would work also, they sell it at most pet stores (petco,petsmart)
Sorry if I typed too much, I sometimes do that 
Lucas


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You can buy Kay-T Exact Baby Bird Formula,and cut the end off of a syringe and cover the end of the syringe with a self sticking bandage, or a balloon, into which you have cut a small slit for him to get his beak into. Pigeons and doves go into their parents mouths to be fed. They don't gape like most birds. So they won't just sit there with their mouths open like say a starling would. A small pet feeding bottle can be used for this too. Here's a video that may help.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY3U2lKU&feature=fvwrel


Well this video is much clearer than the others I saw. Thanks for the post. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Doves, for sure. They seem to be older maybe 2 weeks? They probably are already weaned maybe. Get a grain mix for the doves and put it in a bowl in front of them. And also hand feed them. Defrost a bag of peas/corn. Don't feed the doves too many peas as the peas have a high protien. Make a balanced diet between both. Gently open the birds mouth and put one in. The bird should automaticly swallow it. Do it slow 1 at a time give it a few minutes/secs. to swallow. Feed until the crop is about 3/4 full. Don't feed it too much, you can tell by feeling the crop. If the crop is hard you fed it too much. If the crop is sqishy, you did good. The birds should be curious about the bowl and will look at it. When the birds start to eat the seeds, you continue to hand feed but not as much. The birds wil soon perfer the seeds and you can stop handfeeding.
> Kaytee-exact would work also, they sell it at most pet stores (petco,petsmart)
> Sorry if I typed too much, I sometimes do that
> Lucas


Thank you, Lucas. I'm going to try the Jay3 post then yours if it doesn't work. Are you only 12? You sound a little more grown-up.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

WilliamH4 said:


> Thank you, Lucas. I'm going to try the Jay3 post then yours if it doesn't work. Are you only 12? You sound a little or grown-up.


Yes, I am 12. Thanks
Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, I forgot about the Kaytee-exact. Silly me. Do the Kaytee-exact as it has needed digestive enzyms and nutrients that the parent birds would have fed it. What I had said is for older squabs (two weeks old for instance).
Lucas


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Also, I forgot about the Kaytee-exact. Silly me. Do the Kaytee-exact as it has needed digestive enzyms and nutrients that the parent birds would have fed it. What I had said is for older squabs (two weeks old for instance).
> Lucas


So far the plastic bottle with the balloon over the end seems to be working well. I'm going to look for the Kaytee-exact tomorrow. All I could find right away today was some dry mix baby cereal (Oatmeal). Someone from the forum suggested that in a pinch.

How about the cereal/Kaytee-exact that runs down their faces. Do I need to rinse that off or just do a quick wipe off? It's not too much, but they do get a blob on themselves here and there.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

WilliamH4 said:


> So far the plastic bottle with the balloon over the end seems to be working well. I'm going to look for the Kaytee-exact tomorrow. All I could find right away today was some dry mix baby cereal (Oatmeal). Someone from the forum suggested that in a pinch.
> 
> How about the cereal/Kaytee-exact that runs down their faces. Do I need to rinse that off or just do a quick wipe off? It's not too much, but they do get a blob on themselves here and there.


As I said before, Kaytee-exact can be found in most pet supply stores like Petco & Petsmart.

No need for a rinse off, just a wipe off would do. And I understand they tend to get messy.  Thank you for caring for these little guys hope they survive!
Lucas


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> As I said before, Kaytee-exact can be found in most pet supply stores like Petco & Petsmart.
> 
> No need for a rinse off, just a wipe off would do. And I understand they tend to get messy.  Thank you for caring for these little guys hope they survive!
> Lucas


Thank you, Lucas. We love animals. We have 3 aquatic turtles, 2 Parakeets, 1 toad and a dog. Just an addition to the family.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

WilliamH4 said:


> Thank you, Lucas. We love animals. We have 3 aquatic turtles, 2 Parakeets, 1 toad and a dog. Just an addition to the family.


No problem, you are lucky I love turtles . 
My parents won't let me get one. At least I try.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WilliamH4 said:


> So far the plastic bottle with the balloon over the end seems to be working well. I'm going to look for the Kaytee-exact tomorrow. All I could find right away today was some dry mix baby cereal (Oatmeal). Someone from the forum suggested that in a pinch.
> 
> How about the cereal/Kaytee-exact that runs down their faces. Do I need to rinse that off or just do a quick wipe off? It's not too much, but they do get a blob on themselves here and there.


It's easier to wipe it off with a damp paper towel. If you don't get it off well, it dries hard like cement and is lots harder to get off.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would put those babes back if possible, line a basket with grass clippings and hang in a tree as close to where you found them as possible 
they are close to fledging and it would be great if the parents were allowed to finish the job, do it as early in the morning as possible


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

WilliamH4 said:


> How about the cereal/Kaytee-exact that runs down their faces. Do I need to rinse that off or just do a quick wipe off? It's not too much, but they do get a blob on themselves here and there.


as Lucas says, a wipeoff will do, but use a warm damp cloth as it will help soften the formula & take more off. If it gets a chance to harden it will also stop the feathers developing properly untill they moult out.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are mourning doves and are protected federally, so please put them back or take them to a wildlife rehabber


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> i would put those babes back if possible, line a basket with grass clippings and hang in a tree as close to where you found them as possible
> they are close to fledging and it would be great if the parents were allowed to finish the job, do it as early in the morning as possible


You are right you will have to to give them to a rehabber, they are wild so sadly you will have to. But he cannot put them back as they would die without parents.
Lucas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you do that, then you would have to check and make sure the parents have found them. Wouldn't want to leave them there alone if they don't come back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> they are mourning doves and are protected federally, so please put them back or take them to a wildlife rehabber


Don't know where he is. If we knew that, then maybe there is a rehabber fairly close by?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

WilliamH4 said:


> I guess I couldn't say I'm positive, but we waited most of a day and never saw a parent bird. As night approached I was concerned they would get too cold or eaten by one of the neighborhood cats.
> 
> I know this is a pigeon forum, but can you/anyone offer any suggestions for doves (assuming they're doves). They're both very energetic right now. I don't want to miss an opportunity to feed them while they are so energetic.


Doves...Pigeons...same thang  You were wise not to leave them there after nightfall, they would have been goners by daybreak.

I dunno, I mean I suppose you can put them back out during the day...although you or someone would have to be there to keep vigil on 'em in case any predatory animal wanted an easy lunch.

It's a bit of a roll of the dice. The best of all possible worlds, you put 'em there and the parents come back and somehow they get back up to a safer place.

I dunno...I am not a Dove expert; and I do understand that fledging Doves do spend a tad of time on the ground, sometimes.....but if I didn't see any Adults obviously in the area at all....I wouldn't tend to chance it myself.....


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

We do not know they are mourning doves as they could be a different type of dove.
Hard to say, but bring them in to make sure.
Lucas


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

its pretty unlikely the both parents were killed, the parents will leave them for long periods of time at this age
you have to watch the "nest" from afar with binoculars mourning doves are very shy, and will not bring attention to themselves or the nest if they think people are around
if you want to check their crops in the evening i bet they have food in them from the parents


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahhh, we posted at the same time. 
Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> its pretty unlikely the both parents were killed, the parents will leave them for long periods of time at this age
> you have to watch the "nest" from afar with binoculars mourning doves are very shy, and will not bring attention to themselves or the nest if they think people are around
> if you want to check their crops in the evening i bet they have food in them from the parents


But still he cared enough to worry and he was right to. You have no right as you were not with him to see and we do not know how he was watching them.
I'm sorry I got out of hand.
Lucas


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Word about wildlife rehab places, William. Do a search for some in your area. IF you find any, call them first and make absolutely sure they will not just kill the Doves when you bring them in. This is something one needs to clarify before walking thru the doors.

Less likely to happen with Mourning Doves than with Rock Doves (i.e. The Pigeon)...but check to make sure.

In the absence of a local rehabber....it may be up to you to finish raising 'em.... the good news on this is that they are relatively old....because young baby Doves are hella tricky to feed successfully and safely....
At the age of these two, if they aren't injured at all (BTW ~ did you check to see if they are injured ? Blood, scabs, ripped out feathers ? Do so, please) it is much easier. But I still get the jeebies whenever I have to deal with Mourning Doves....in comparison to Pigeons, they are quite frail and very nervous, too...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> But still he cared enough to worry and he was right to. You have no right as you were not with him to see and we do not know how he was watching them.
> I'm sorry I got out of hand.\Lucas


Everyone's right in this instance. William found 'em in a prone spot, and no parents were apparent up until nightfall. You gotta bring 'em in in such a situation.
Alt is right in that the optimal thing to do would be to put them back, off the ground, same vicinity...and see if they get fed during the day.
This runs some risks, etc. in that they are left in a bit of a prone position.

Regarding federally protected and all....yes, in a best case scenario find a rehabber and check their kill policy. 
But people find and save Doves and other listed species of wild/feral birds/animals all the time...so this shouldn't become a "do this otherwise you are breaking the law" sorta issue.
The impetus is deciding what is best for the babies right now....and, practically and realistically speaking... there are a few different valid options on how to proceed.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> But still he cared enough to worry and he was right to. You have no right as you were not with him to see and we do not know how he was watching them.
> I'm sorry I got out of hand.\Lucas


Actually lucas, I agree with you....
They may be a federally protected species, but try telling that to a cat or other predator, especially when it is near night as william noted.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Actually lucas, I agree with you....
> They may be a federally protected species, but try telling that to a cat or other predator, especially when it is near night as william noted.


Yes thst is how I was feeling, so close to being mature, they shouldn't die, rather at least given a chance.
Lucas


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think his concern was bad, I'm a bit afraid for these little guys, they are fragile and I worry about imprinting 
Or something worse with inexperienced feeding and husbandry 
If they imprint These guys will just sit stupidly out in the open outside waiting for you to come outside 
They are clueless when it comes to predators if raised wrong
Or if they are skittish they can "pop" out of fright and breaks thier necks
And they are just so close to fledging, they parents will teach them everything they need to know, and it's not too late to re unite them with thier parents in the morning
Songbird Rehabbers won't put bb doves down, we love them, they are so easy to care for compared to other songbirds
Feeding demands are much easier


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> I don't think his concern was bad, I'm a bit afraid f


What??
Lucas


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I can see both sides.......I would have done the same thing William did, just can't leave them when you don't see the parents around at all. 
But also, Altgirl is right...they are a protected species and 'technically' all we (a finder) are allowed to do is 'secure them and get them to a licensed rehabber'. But then again....what if you don't have one in your area 
Altgirl being federally licensed is obligated to inform a finder of the 'law'.
She did mention one thing that I would like to ad. Mourning Doves can be very flighty and nervous (even when hand raised), and are prone to breaking their necks in cages when flying straight up quickly...........Do NOT put 'perches' in the cage!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I may of kept them for the night and then returned them in the AM and put them in a high bush or tree where they were found.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

when they old enough i use a screen reptarium cage for them, can also get that reptile vine from petco to use for a perch, much softer


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

like this, bigger the better
http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/reh...d-housing-supplies-1/reptarium-by-apogee.html

plus they don't break their feathers as much in these


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Babies Are Eating Well*

Just thought I would give an update. The babies are eating very well today. The small plastic baby bottle with the balloon stretched over the end is working very well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad they're doing well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> I don't think his concern was bad, I'm a bit afraid for these little guys, they are fragile and I worry about imprinting
> Or something worse with inexperienced feeding and husbandry
> If they imprint These guys will just sit stupidly out in the open outside waiting for you to come outside
> They are clueless when it comes to predators if raised wrong
> ...


I understand your point of veiw, I just am happy he cared enough to worry for the birds. Most people could care less and let them starve to death.
Happy the birds are doing well, keep up the good work.
Lucas


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Another Update*

I won't give daily updates necessarily, but I wanted to comment on the feedings again. Although my experience with caring for baby birds is very limited, I would suggest their appetite is exceptional (not out of the ordinary, just very good). This morning I noticed the crops full after the feeding. Also changing the paper towel at the bottom of the makeshift nest regularly as there's always lots of poop (another sign they're getting a lot of food down). They're funny little birds. As soon as we remove them from the nest to feed them, they almost sprint to you as you sit on the floor. They move so fast, you can here their little feet moving across the carpet.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, modo's are sooo sweet and cute


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*The Bigger Baby Bird Took Flight*

The bigger of the baby birds flew from my lap to a spot about 5 feet away. The smaller of the 2 is really exercising his wings. I suspect he will fly across the room shortly too. 

They both appear to have most of their feathers. The feathers look a little thin behind the necks, but otherwise I don't see any skin (until they eat, then you can see a little around the crop). I'm looking for some advice here as far as (based on my desription above) when we should introduce food outside the bottle. Better said, a non-liquid food. The bigger baby tried today to pick up some seed (very small seeds/food) we laid out on a paper towel. He actually got a few down.

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH4 said:


> The bigger of the baby birds flew from my lap to a spot about 5 feet away. The smaller of the 2 is really exercising his wings. I suspect he will fly across the room shortly too.
> 
> They both appear to have most of their feathers. The feathers look a little thin behind the necks, but otherwise I don't see any skin (until they eat, then you can see a little around the crop). I'm looking for some advice here as far as (based on my desription above) when we should introduce food outside the bottle. Better said, a non-liquid food. The bigger baby tried today to pick up some seed (very small seeds/food) we laid out on a paper towel. He actually got a few down.
> 
> Thank you


sounds like they are on their way to eating on their own.. just keep a dish of seeds in with them and peck at them with your finger to get them interested..even popping a few by opening their beak and putting it at the back of the throat so they swallow a few..then peck again at the dish.. they should start pecking more and more and eating soon. you may not want to handle them like pets so they can have smoother release into the wild.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you leave seed with them, also leave a small dish of water as they will need to drink. You can get them to learn to drink by gently dipping their beaks into some tepid water, but not over their nostrils. If you do this several times, they will learn.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> If you leave seed with them, also leave a small dish of water as they will need to drink. You can get them to learn to drink by gently dipping their beaks into some tepid water, but not over their nostrils. If you do this several times, they will learn.


Should I leave the seeds scattered at the bottom of the habitat (makeshift nest)? They are pooping a lot. I didn't want them to poop/urinate on the food and then eat it. Will a small dish for the food too be okay?

One other question for whoever can answer for me...is it okay to gently mist the birds with water (distilled or something without chlorine)? I've become a pro at cleaning them off after feeding using a q-tip and warm water, however I didn't do as good a job initially. There is a little dried formula here and there that I might be able to clean off easier by misting then removing with a q-tip. I cleaned one little spot yesterday and it took about 15 minutes. It wasn't a lot, just being very gentle. Now that I typed my question here, it doesn't sound as though it would be easier. Either way, is it okay to mist them with some water?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Could you post a picture, so we could see how much they have grown  .

Lucas


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would just use a damp rag, when they fledge you can mist them
don't want them to get chilled
small dish is fine and scatter a little


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> i would just use a damp rag, when they fledge you can mist them
> don't want them to get chilled
> small dish is fine and scatter a little


Thank you

and

Lucas, I'll take a couple of pictures tomorrow and post them.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay! Many on P-T love pictures!! 

Lucas


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know I do!!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

So do I!

Lucas


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have not forgotten about the pictures. I promise I'll get some posted soon.

I have a quick question about the food...they're actually eating the dry food off the floor. Should I still give them food from the bottle? Their crops don't look as though they're getting as full as when I fed them from the bottle, but I thought I read somewher that's normal.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Slowly spread apart feedings, do you have a gram scale so you can keep an eye on thier weight? Also now that they are eating seed, they also need gravel and oyster shell
In a separate bowl from the seed and sprinkle a little till they discover thier bowls


----------



## magickgal (Apr 19, 2012)

*babies*

A friend of mine unwittingly destroyed a nest with two young pigies. I was called and dispatched to go retrive them. I had the same problem. What you want to do is get some bird formula at petsmart, then you can use either a straw or syringe to feed them. I used a good sized syringe. Unfortunatly you will probably have to force the beaks open.( not the easiest of jobs) Be sure to feed slowly so as not to suffocate them. Not everyone agrees with this method but I have raised many babies and it has worked brillianty for me, AND it beats the alternative. I still have these two pigeons. they fly off during the day and come back in at night to roost on a ceiling fan in my family room. I have photos of them in the dog bed. Hillarious.

I recently caught them mating, so we are currently working on building them an out door roost!


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Update No 2*



altgirl35 said:


> Slowly spread apart feedings, do you have a gram scale so you can keep an eye on thier weight? Also now that they are eating seed, they also need gravel and oyster shell
> In a separate bowl from the seed and sprinkle a little till they discover thier bowls


Feedings going very well. It's amazing how quickly they went straight to eating the dry food. They also took to drinking from the small dish (peanut butter container lid) without much prompting. I purchased some of the pre-crushed gravel and oyster shell. I really appreciate everyone's help.

I know I promised pictures before. I'll get them posted soon. I have a big exam coming up soon. I keep forgetting to take/post pictures as I'm busy studying. I'll try to get them posted this weekend.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ho hum... tapping fingers.... waiting for pix...


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> ho hum... tapping fingers.... waiting for pix...


  Same here lol.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*New Pictures...*

Okay, I've posted a new picture...http://pigeonsh4.shutterfly.com/. I'll try to get a couple of more better pictures to post, but you can see how much bigger they are now.

I can't believe how much they have grown since the first picture!

I have a couple of questions too...

1. At what point do/should we let them go? I know they're not at that point now, but how old should they be before letting them go free?

2. I would like to provide them with more room to exercise their wings. I'm considering an outdoor habitat to house them until they're ready to go on their own. Should I contruct an outdoor habaitat and how big? I don't mind making something considerable (size-wise) for them. I was going to frame something with 2X4s and buid an access door, then suround/sheath with screening. I can also install/hang something inside to buffer any overzealous attempts at flight (so not go damage their wings). Is 8X8X8 enough? That would give them about 500CF of space. I don't mind going 8X8X16.

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH4 said:


> Okay, I've posted a new picture...http://pigeonsh4.shutterfly.com/. I'll try to get a couple of more, better pictures to post, but you can see how much bigger they are now.
> 
> I can't believe how much they have grown since the first picture!
> 
> ...


for the release perhaps you can contact these folks to see if they can release the proper way and time and perhaps with some others of their own species.

http://www.acritterschance.com/


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks to me like they have a couple of weeks left at the very least,
once they are completly self feeding for a week or 2 they can go out into the pre release cage your planning for a couple more weeks
make sure whatever you build it's predator proof, wire needs to be buried a few feet down and you can't use the cheap chicken wire, needs to be 1/2 inch hardware cloth/wire
you can also give them a room to fly around in and eventually just let them out of the windows


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> looks to me like they have a couple of weeks left at the very least,
> once they are completly self feeding for a week or 2 they can go out into the pre release cage your planning for a couple more weeks
> make sure whatever you build it's predator proof, wire needs to be buried a few feet down and you can't use the cheap chicken wire, needs to be 1/2 inch hardware cloth/wire
> you can also give them a room to fly around in and eventually just let them out of the windows


I know this might be a little too much conern on my behalf, but is there a particular time I should release them? Dusk/dawn, when we've had rain (so they can find water easier), etc., etc. or maybe not the day before we're expecting severe storms. I know they would have to deal with all this in the wild, but I would like to give them the best opportunity to survive. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I release when there is going to be at least 3 days of good weather
I also release around 10 or 11, that way hopefully the hawks have been up and hunting for a while and hopefully are full!
I let them come out of the cage on their own and once released I support feed as long as they keep coming back


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Soft releasing them into a flock would be much better for their survival then just turning them loose, as pigeons really need to live in a flock to be safe. They may fly away and get lost and not be able to find their way back for food and shelter. In a flock they would have a better chance of surviving.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are mourning doves jay


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*We the Doves go...*

This afternoon, we opened the enclosure to let the Mourning Doves go free. They hung around feeding just outside the enclosure for several minutes. Another small bird landed next to them scaring them to flight. They landed in a tree, on our tree house and finally on our patio umbrella (I have that picture and will post later). We looked at them for the last time, said our goodbyes and departed for dinner. When we returned from dinner, we looked all over for the doves. We were sad they were no where to be found. Around 8:00pm, my son and I (or is it me and my son?) hopped on our bikes to go for a ride. About 30 minutes into the ride, my wife called and said one of the doves came back and was sitting on her knee. By the time we got back from our ride, both doves had returned. I know many of you with pigeons experience that all the time, but I was amazed. We let birds go free and they returned. 

Here's my question...I put them back into the enclosure out of concern as it was now dawn. I locked the enclosure to keep out any predators. Should I leave the enclosure open or lock it and let them out again tomorrow?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

They do that sometimes, I'm glad that they flew when startled 
Listen to your gut, if they go back in enclosure at night I would let them
May as well keep em safe from the nightime predators as long as they want to return
Let them out late morning to give the daytime predators a chance to feed and hopefully will have full bellies by that time
Do they fear strangers ? If they don't I would wait awhile before releasing again


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> They do that sometimes, I'm glad that they flew when startled
> Listen to your gut, if they go back in enclosure at night I would let them
> May as well keep em safe from the nightime predators as long as they want to return
> Let them out late morning to give the daytime predators a chance to feed and hopefully will have full bellies by that time
> *Do they fear strangers ?* If they don't I would wait awhile before releasing again


I don't think so. My mother-in-law stopped in later when they were still outside with us. They both went right over to her without hesitation. Only my wife, son and I have been around/taking care of them. I was concerned about that too when they weren't here when we got home. How can they learn to fear strangers?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

leave em alone as much as possible, only one person go in to feed and water, then get out, no talking, no eye contact
give em another week or two
it's one thing when they trust their caregiver, but when they trust all people it's dangerous for them, they may land on people and the people will freak out and think they are being attacked and hurt them, just be glad they are not great horned owl! they land on your head and you have talons in your brain
it's tough with modo's, they either love you or are terrified of you, frankly being terrified helps them survive better in the wild, thats why i recommended they go to a rehabber
technically being friendly to humans makes them un-releasable, but give them some more time to wild up


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*One of the Doves is Scratching Often*

One of the doves is scratching enough it has lost feathers. It's not a big place, but I don't want it to get worse. Any idea what might be irritating it? It's a small place above/between the eyes.

Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could dust or spray for mites, just to be sure.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You could dust or spray for mites, just to be sure.


Thank you, Jay. Is there a particular product you could recommend?


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You could dust or spray for mites, just to be sure.


I saw where someone used Sevin dust on their chickens. Any problem with using Sevin dust?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use seven 5%. It works great, and works for up to 2 weeks. Just don't get it in his face. I keep it in a tin and use a couple of cotton balls or a powder puff to apply it well under wings where bugs just love to go, under tail, tummy, back. Everywhere but the face. You can also pick up a spray for caged birds in a pet shop if you prefer.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

anne, you need to start your own thread in found birds, it will be missed here


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> I use seven 5%. It works great, and works for up to 2 weeks. Just don't get it in his face. I keep it in a tin and use a couple of cotton balls or a powder puff to apply it well under wings where bugs just love to go, under tail, tummy, back. Everywhere but the face. You can also pick up a spray for caged birds in a pet shop if you prefer.


Thanks, Jay.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can also use a regular parakeet spray for lice and mites, it smells good and works well!

Be sure to cover their face.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*One More Question Regarding Habitat*

The enclosure I built wasn't intended to be permanent/semi-permanent. If the birds end up staying with us, would a 3X3X3 habitat be large enough? We can take/let them out to fly around the yard to get some exercise (that's more or less all they're doing now, staying close to the house). I want to build something off the ground and use some more weather resistant i.e. cedar lumber pieces, etc.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Update on Dove*

Thought I would give an update on the Mourning Doves...

We let the doves out each morning (after 11:00am) and let them do what they wanted. They mostly stayed near the house. Just before dusk, they were willing to go back into the enclosure. They would actually fly down from where they were and land on our shoulder(s). About 10 days ago one evening, they would not come down from a branch at dawn. So we let them stay out. We have seen them a few time since then, but they're doing their own thing now and not staying in the enclusoure. It's been a really cool experience. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's great news, so glad they figured out their way in the world with your gentle help
be safe babies!!


----------

